# Pull plow on Wrangler?



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone installed a back blade or pull plow on their Wrangler with a front blade? (pcitures?)

Right now we are running a SnowDogg MD68 on an 06 Wrangler LJ 4.0 auto and it's working great but back dragging with the SnowDogg can be better. We are hoping to get through our residential and commercial accounts quicker by adding a pull plow.

Even with 2, 15" plus snows in the last month, the little jeep is doing a fine job but going around some circular drives is proving cumbersome with a straight blade angled so we're looking into next year and making sure we have what it takes to get these big circular drives done quickly.

Any comments or suggestions would be great appreciated!

thanks!
Andrew


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Andrew, off topic from your post....where did you get your SnowDogg at and ballpark price... just curious

Eric


----------



## afekete (Jan 11, 2009)

BigDBoots;1017420 said:


> Andrew, off topic from your post....where did you get your SnowDogg at and ballpark price... just curious
> 
> Eric


I wouldn't recommend the dealer I got mine from. Blatant overcharge to say the least.

If you are in central jersey, I would recommend a little ride to PA and get the plow from Hilltown Services, Inc. in Dublin, PA. Great guys, quality service, great pricing.

Call them at 215-249-3694

thanks,
Andrew


----------

